# Not aboricultural but...



## Blinky (Nov 9, 2006)

Tree climbing isn't like riding a bicycle...

Friends watch man fall from tree, die


----------



## Ekka (Nov 9, 2006)

All over a $20 bet, poor bugger, the branch broke!

Just yesterday I was driving home and I saw the top of a Norfolk pine clean busted off around 50' up and it was about 6" dia. The top was caught up in the rest of the tree. It was green, and we haven't had any bad storms or anything.

It passed my mind how often I'd go past that dia to do a removal especially if lowering out the top.


----------



## TheKid (Nov 10, 2006)

Norfolk Island Pine, popular houseplant, no? From what I understand, if you even look at them wrong, they break. Tread lightly...


----------

